# Dead legs



## Darren Jeffrey (9 Oct 2012)

Hi all,

I seem to have an issue with really aching legs like they are almost dead. It has become seriously difficult to try and maintain a decent speed even on flat ground.

I run about 50 miles a week and also climb mountains so class myself as reasonably fit and don't suffer from delayed onset muscle soreness when I do these activities.

I commute 14 miles every couple of days and my legs often feel dead. Could this be something to do with the bike set up? Seat to high or low etc?
I wear cleats with clipless pedals so maybe this?

At a total loss so any help would be appreciated

Thanks

DJ


----------



## Ccchicane (9 Oct 2012)

I have had this problem in the past and I think it was caused by over training, specifically a lack of rest days (days of complete rest as opposed to recovery rides). The best remedy I have found if complete rest isn't possible is ice cold showers for at least 5 mins after riding (just the legs unless you are a masochist) followed by hot shower for 5 mins. This seems to refresh the legs even after riding every day. Hope this helps :-)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Oct 2012)

Do you have a stretching routine after running and cycling as this will impact massively how your legs feels.


----------



## buddha (10 Oct 2012)

I'm the same as the OP. Though I've only recently started running again.
It's only Wednesday, and I've got "Friday Legs" already. So it's a day off tomorrow - maybe just a short walk or pootle on the bike.
Maybe take it easy for a couple of days, if you can.

edit: and I've just found out that the valve in the rear inner tube is knackered, and it's gone down to 60spi (from 130 this morning). So no wonder I was finding it difficult this morning


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (10 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Do you have a stretching routine after running and cycling as this will impact massively how your legs feels.



I do after running as it is usually an activity I set out to do where as cycling is mostly to commute to work so once I'm home I tend to put the bike away get showered, grab dinner etc.

I will try my after running stretch routine and see if that helps (I'm sure it will)

Many thanks all I appreciate it


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2012)

Someone else was asking this yesterday and I'd suggest the same solution to you.

Check your cadence. Low cadence (revs per minute) of your pedals will increase Lactic Acid build up. which will reduce your range and increase your rest requirement.

Drop to a lower gear and "spin" the pedals a little faster (not fast enough to bob in your seat though) a bit more, this will reduce the build up and allow swifter recovery/greater range.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2012)

also check you are getting enough potassium.... achy legs can often be associated with low potassium levels, especially if you are getting leg cramps/aches at night in bed - covering your legs only with an extra layer at night will help and any OH soon gets used to it, early hours of the morning are worst for me. I also find keeping my lower legs warmer when cycling helps, so rather than braving it during the day and wearing shorts, I have gone over to my winter tights (but I have a muscle injury and massive scar from a dog bite which needs to stay warmer as well as low potassium levels).


----------

